# قلة النوم قد تسبب الموت المبكِّر ..



## جيلان (5 مايو 2010)

قلة النوم قد تسبب الموت المبكِّر








​ 


حذََر علماء بريطانيون وإيطاليون من أن الخلود إلى النوم لفترة تقلُّ عن الست ساعات كل ليلة يمكن أن يسبب الموت المبكِّر، لكنهم يؤكدون في الوقت ذاته على خطر النوم لساعات طويلة.

ووجد الباحثون أن الأشخاص الذين يحصلون بشكل منتظم على قسط أقل من النوم معرضين بنسبة 12 بالمائة لاحتمال الوفاة بعد سن الـ 25 سنة، أو حتى قبل ذلك، وذلك مقارنة بأولئك الذين يمضون فترات "مثالية" من النوم تتراوح ما بين ست وثماني ساعات في الليلة الواحدة.
كما اكتشف الباحثون أيضا علاقة بين النوم لمدة تتجاوز التسع ساعات يوميا والموت المبكر، على الرغم من أن النوم الزائد قد يكون مجرَّد مؤشر على اعتلال الصحة.
هذا، وقد نشرت مجلة متخصصة بالدراسات والشؤون المتعلقة بالنوم النتائج التي توصل إليها الباحثون اعتمادا على رصد 16 دراسة شملت 1.6 مليون شخص.
وقام الباحثون في دراستهم الجديدة بدراسة العلاقة بين النوم والوفاة، وذلك من خلال مراجعة دراسات سابقة أُجريت في كل من بريطانيا والولايات المتحدة، بالإضافة إلى دول أوروبية وآسيوية أخرى.
ومن النتائج الرئيسية التي توصل إليها الباحثون في مراجعاتهم أن الموت المبكِّر الناجم عن كافة الأسباب له علاقة إمَّا بالحصول على أقساط أقل مما ينبغي من النوم، أو الخلود إلى النوم لفترات أطول مما ينبغي، أي خارج الفترة "المثالية" ما بين الـ 6 والـ 8 ساعات نوم في الليلة الواحدة.
فقد وجدت الدراسة أنه في الوقت الذي قد يكون فيه الحرمان من النوم سببا مباشرا لاعتلال الصحة، فإنه قد يؤدي إلى الموت المبكِّر. في الوقت ذاته، يتسبب النوم الزائد بمخاطر حقيقة على حياة ألأشخاص، وإن كان مؤشرا على المرض.
وتعليقا على نتائج الدراسة الجديدة، قال البروفيسور فرانسيسكو كابوتشيو، المشرف على برنامج النوم والصحة والمجتمع في جامعة ووريك البريطانية: "لقد شهد المجتمع الحديث تناقصا تدريجيا في معدَّل أقساط النوم التي يحصل عليها الأشخاص، وهذا النمط يدرج في أوساط الموظفين العاملين بدوام كامل."
وأشار البروفيسور كابوتشيو إلى أن مردَّ ذلك قد يعود للضغوط الاجتماعية الناجمة عن ساعات العمل الطويلة وزيادة طول نوبة العمل الواحدة.







اكتشف العلماء العام الجاري عقارا لمعالجة النوم الزائد.​ 

بدوره،قال البروفيسور جيم هورن من مركز بحوث النوم في جامعة لافبرا إن عوامل أخرى قد تسبب الموت غير الحرمان من النوم أو زيادته.
يُشار إلى أن علماء بريطانيين وكنديين أعلنوا في وقت سابق من العام الحالي أنهم تمكنوا من تحديد علاج محتمل لمرض النوم الزائد "القاتل"، والذي يُصاب به حوالي 60 ألف شخص في أفريقيا كل عام.
وذكر العلماء أن العقار الجديد يمكن أن يهاجم إنزيما محددا في الطفيلي المسؤول عن التسبب بمرض النوم القهري.


*المصدر : BBCArabic*
*تاريخ لنشر : الاربعاء, 5 مايو/ أيار, 2010, 02:53 GMT* ​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 مايو 2010)

الحمد لله يعنى هموت قريب

هههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا جيلان للموضوع الجميل​


----------



## kalimooo (5 مايو 2010)

يا لهووووووي
ههههههههه
طيب نعمل ايه يا زميلة
النوم عندنا مش منتظم ساعة بالليل ساعة بالنهار
مرات 10 ساعات
مرات 5
ملناش دعوة انتِ جايبة الخبر تشوفيلنا الحل.
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (5 مايو 2010)

هههههههههههه

شكرا ليكي يا جيلان علي الخبر الجميل اوي هههههههههههه

طمنتيني علي مستقبلي


----------



## jojo_angelic (5 مايو 2010)

ويـــــــــــــي على حالـــي هاهي أني رحت بيهــا
           أودعكــــم ،  اللـــه يرحمنـــــي
           ليش يااختــي جيـــلان مو أنا احبــــــك وانت تريدين تخلصين منــي


----------



## جيلان (6 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> الحمد لله يعنى هموت قريب​
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> شكرا جيلان للموضوع الجميل​


 
*كلنا يا بنتى انا يوم تلت ساعات يوم اربعة يوم ساعتين وساعة الدهر واهى ماشية*
*بيقولك مش هنكمل خمسة وعشرين على خيرة الله بقى هههههههه*


----------



## جيلان (6 مايو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> يا لهووووووي
> ههههههههه
> طيب نعمل ايه يا زميلة
> النوم عندنا مش منتظم ساعة بالليل ساعة بالنهار
> ...


 *ههههههههههههههه بصرة يا زومل انا كمان زى ما بتيجى خصوصا ان الحاجات الى ورايا مواعيدها من واحدة يعنى شوية الصبح وشوية بالليل وحتى لو قمت بدرى بنام متأخر احيانا اليوم كله 3 ساعات سدءنى والمشكلة النوم مش بيتخزن لو جينا مرة نمنا كتير *
*انا عندى حل نرفع قضية على البى بى سى ونخسرها 30:*


----------



## جيلان (6 مايو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> شكرا ليكي يا جيلان علي الخبر الجميل اوي هههههههههههه
> 
> طمنتيني علي مستقبلي


 
*حقاً نزل الخبر علينا كالصاعقة ههههههههههههه*


----------



## جيلان (6 مايو 2010)

jojo_angelic قال:


> ويـــــــــــــي على حالـــي هاهي أني رحت بيهــا
> أودعكــــم ، اللـــه يرحمنـــــي
> ليش يااختــي جيـــلان مو أنا احبــــــك وانت تريدين تخلصين منــي


 

*لا منا عشن بحبكوا قولت نروح كلنا مع بعض جماعة ههههههههه 30:*


----------



## tamav maria (6 مايو 2010)

خلاص جيلان 
انا هااروح اشتري منوم 
علشان انام ولو 6 ساعات 
حرام كده يا جيلي 
يعني ها تموتي اعضاء 
المنتدي كلهم


----------



## جيلان (6 مايو 2010)

netta قال:


> خلاص جيلان
> انا هااروح اشتري منوم
> علشان انام ولو 6 ساعات
> حرام كده يا جيلي
> ...


 
*احسن عشن تخافو وتنامو عدل انا عن نفسى هقول جات من عند ربنا هههههههههه*
*كلكوا محسسنى انى ماسكة توكيل البى بى سى ارابيك طب خلاص النوم القليل مفيد عشن هتيجى تعدى عالمنتدى وتقرى مواضيع .. استريحتوا كدة 30:*
*بس للحق ابعدى عن فكرة المنوم حتى لو مش بتنامى كويس هتاخدى عليه مش هتخلصى وبيأثر على الجهاز العصبى كمان*


----------



## tamav maria (6 مايو 2010)

*احسن عشن تخافو وتنامو عدل انا عن نفسى هقول جات من عند ربنا هههههههههه
كلكوا محسسنى انى ماسكة توكيل البى بى سى ارابيك طب خلاص النوم القليل مفيد عشن هتيجى تعدى عالمنتدى وتقرى مواضيع .. استريحتوا كدة 30:*

*هههههههههههههههه*
*ايوه كده صححي كلامك*
*النوم القليل مفيد  *
*هو ده الصح بعينه*
*وبعدين هاننام ازاي *
*واحنا قاعدين علي *
*النت 25 ساعه في اليوم*
*هههههههه*


----------



## HappyButterfly (6 مايو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
كدة انا فاضل لى كام سنة وبس
انا مش يكمل نوم 5 ساعات على بعض
شكرا لك جي جى 
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 مايو 2010)

ههههههههههه
تصدقى كدة اريح بجد
اهو الواحد يخلص بدرى بدرى
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## جيلان (31 مايو 2010)

*ههههههههههههه انا على حسب احيانا تمانية احيانا ستة احيانا اربعة واحيانا اقل وبما ان النوم لا يُختزن فلازم يبقى فيه انتظام واهه الواحد بيحاول*
*ميرسى على المرور الجميل*


----------



## My Rock (31 مايو 2010)

لو حسبناها بهذه الطريقة، اعتقد اني المفروض اكون اتكلت قبل كم سنة؟

يا موعين..


----------



## just member (31 مايو 2010)

*الناس كلها ماتت لما شافت الموضوع
بس فعلا لو على هيك كنا نقول شكرا للحياة بقى

شكرا جيلان لموضوعك
*​


----------



## جيلان (31 مايو 2010)

My Rock قال:


> لو حسبناها بهذه الطريقة، اعتقد اني المفروض اكون اتكلت قبل كم سنة؟
> 
> يا موعين..


 
*ههههههههههههههه*
*بعد الشر*
*لو المتوسط 65*
*يبقى كلنا هنتكل على سن تلاتين سنة كدى وممكن ربنا يسترها معانا ونكمل ال 55 :t30:*
*يبقى فى 25 سنة زيادة عندك بالنص بقى*

*غالبا هتفرق فى خمس سنين وكسور مش هتفرق كتير ^_^*


----------



## جيلان (31 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> *الناس كلها ماتت لما شافت الموضوع*
> 
> *بس فعلا لو على هيك كنا نقول شكرا للحياة بقى*​
> *شكرا جيلان لموضوعك*​


 
*ههههههه ايه الامل الى عندكوا ده*
*ايون العالم مكبوتة يا جوجو قربت اعيط من المشاركات خلاص 30:*


----------



## ponponayah (31 مايو 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
لا فى امل انى اعيش
انا بنام بنظام هيييييييييييييييييية
موضوع جميل يا جيلان​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (31 مايو 2010)

*منك لله يا جيلى
حد يجيب خبر زى ده
انتى عارفه ان احنا مش بنام 
طيب الحق انام انا قبل ما اموت
:new6::new6::new6:
​*


----------



## dodoz (31 مايو 2010)

*طب واللى بيطبق ومش بينام اصلا *
*ده اييه نظامه*
*اكييد ده زمانه ماات وادفن واتحلل خلالاص*
*هههههههه*
*ميرسى لييكى على الموضوع *
*بجد طمنتينى*​


----------



## جيلان (31 مايو 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه​*
> *لا فى امل انى اعيش*
> *انا بنام بنظام هيييييييييييييييييية*
> 
> *موضوع جميل يا جيلان*​


 

*هههههههههه سبحان الله بتعدى نت وبتدرسى وبتخدمى وبتنامى :11azy:*
*انا نفسى اليوم يبقى 48 ساعة *


----------



## جيلان (31 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *منك لله يا جيلى​*
> *حد يجيب خبر زى ده*
> *انتى عارفه ان احنا مش بنام *
> *طيب الحق انام انا قبل ما اموت*​
> ...


 

*يوم ما روحت اعمل البطاقة الانتخابية نمت ساعة ونص عشن اروح بدرى واحنا وقت امتحانات وفى الاخر قالنا تعالو بكرة*
*عشن قدام اسم شرطة متهورتش عليه لكن انتى عارفة لو مش قدام الاسم ...... كنت متهورتش بردوا ههههههههههه*
*ده عمو كبير كدى *


----------



## جيلان (31 مايو 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *طب واللى بيطبق ومش بينام اصلا *
> 
> *ده اييه نظامه*
> *اكييد ده زمانه ماات وادفن واتحلل خلالاص*
> ...





*لو مكملتيش 25 يبقى لسة فى امل ههههههه*


----------



## نفرتاري (1 يونيو 2010)

*يا جماعة انا زعلانة منكم
كدة متجوش العزا بتاعى من شهرين
ربنا يسامحكوا
هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا جيجى
على فكرة انتى كمان مجتيش العزا
ههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## جيلان (2 يونيو 2010)

نفرتاري قال:


> *يا جماعة انا زعلانة منكم*
> *كدة متجوش العزا بتاعى من شهرين*
> *ربنا يسامحكوا*
> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


 

*يا ستى اعمليها انتى بس وانا هبقى اعزمهم هههههههههه*


----------



## ريما 14 (2 يونيو 2010)

*رد: قلة النوم قد تسبب الموت المبكِّر ..*

معلومة مهمة والله 

شكرا لمجهودك اختي العزيزة

تحياتي اختي


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 يونيو 2010)

*
طمنتينى على مستقبلى هههههههههه

شكرا جيلان على المعلومه المفيده
ربنا يبارك مجهودك
*​


----------



## جيلان (3 يونيو 2010)

*رد: قلة النوم قد تسبب الموت المبكِّر ..*



اهل المودة قال:


> معلومة مهمة والله
> 
> شكرا لمجهودك اختي العزيزة
> 
> تحياتي اختي


 

*العفو  والشكر ليك على المرور الجميل*


----------



## جيلان (3 يونيو 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *طمنتينى على مستقبلى هههههههههه*​
> *شكرا جيلان على المعلومه المفيده*
> *ربنا يبارك مجهودك*​


 

*كلنا اتطمنا هنروح بدرى بدرى ههههههههه*
*ميرسى يا بطل*


----------

